# My Albino Oscar is sick



## Marazinha76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a 33g tank, excellent water condition, no problems or disease.
2 Albino Oscars, 2 Columbian Sharks, a few BNP, Clown Pleco & Bumblebee Catfish.
My boyfriend the other day added a small (1" by 2") piece of yam, he saw on YouTube 
that Plecos like to eat yams.

So I believe my 5" Oscar got a hold of this piece of yam today as he is flaked out, hiding behind 
plants and at the bottom of the tank leaning against the glass. There are no other symptom's that I 
can see on him.
He looks very sad 

There's half regular poop & yam poop all in the same poop at the bottom of the tank where the 
yam was.

I assume the yam has caused constipation to my Oscar (I have seen both my Oscars poop out
gravel before many times) so I know they are capable of eating anything.

If anyone can give me any advice or have any suggestions on what's wrong with my Oscar would be
very appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I'm sure the Oscar will be OK,But Next Time for the Pleco's I would put a much "larger" portion of Yam in the Tank for the Plec's to graze on,that way the Oscar can't swallow it.


----------



## Marazinha76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm sure he will be, he just needs time to let the yam do what it needs to do.
And yes I will let my boyfriend know next time he wants to put in a piece of yam
to make sure it's a bigger piece - lol

Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it has something to do with your water than the yam. Though the small piece of yam can also be the reason.

It is just a way too small tank for the amount of fish in there. Most people will recommand a single oscar in a no smaller than 75g tank. I am not saying you have small space for your fish but your water volumne is just too little. It is just a matter of time before the oscar polluate the water till one of your fish gets sick.

Have you done a water test lately to see what your water parameter is at? PH, GH, KH, Amonnia, nitrite, and nitrate?


----------



## Marazinha76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just tested my water and my GH is 100, KH is 60, PH is too hi at 7.6, Amonnia & nitrite are fine and nitrate was a little less than 10.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Bumping Up this morning... No change 
He didn't eat much this morning - never a good sign if an Oscar does eat!!
Still no physical signs of anything wrong.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is another way of conveying Charles' message:

A family of 6 can physically live in a 6'x6' room. If everyone keeps clean, and laundry is kept fresh, is it still healthy?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Water change. Even if the parameters look OK, I would still do a big water change, it won't hurt and may help. Can you get him out of there and put him in his own tank for a while? If he's not feeling well the other O may pick at him. Oscars like a neutral PH/softer water, so you may want to bring it down _slowly_ to 7.

I'm not sure how big your oscars are, but you have a lot of really messy fish in a tank that's not very large. Overcrowding can cause stress even with clean water, and stress makes for sick fish.


----------



## Marazinha76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Update on my Oscar.....
Would like to thank everyone for all your help.

So I did a water change and apparently a couple of hours later my Albino was swimming around he's back to his old self.

Thanks again


----------

